# saturn SL blower motor resistor



## synyster (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd like some help on a couple of things in regards to this post.
First, I'd like to know where the resistor is for the blower motor on a 2000 saturn sl.
Second, how do I tell if it is any good? Do you use an OHM Meter? & how does that work?
I have some knowledge and most of the equipment but haven't been able to figure this out.

Thank you in advance?


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Synyster
The blower motor resistor is mounted in one of the air ducts(to keep it cool)with two screws.Probably in the area behind the glove box.Should be easy to see either there or in duct work under hood(if any).
As far as testing it goes yes an ohm meter will work but you need a wiring diagram or a pin out chart otherwise your stabbing in the dark.
Usually when they go bad the blower motor will only have high speed and they do go bad a commonly.
Good luck,Cardoc

see link for desciption 


http://www.autozone.com/N,15201160/shopping/partTypeResultSet.htm


----------



## synyster (Mar 17, 2008)

Cardoc,

Thank you so much for replying. I was having such a hard time with this. But what seems to have happened was the connection to the relay (that powered the motor) has corroded, so that the power was not getting to the motor. I have to either clean that connection or get a new wire set and fuse connection set. What a nightmare in trouble shooting.

Thank you for the input.


----------

